# Breeders to Avoid



## 2CuteHavanese

Horrible Hundred
http://m.humanesociety.org/news/pre...ort-050913.html#id=album-193&num=content-3361

Undercover Investigation
http://m.humanesociety.org/news/pre...a-market-undercover-investigation-111213.html


----------



## Esplendor havanese

I find it interesting that they missed the entire state of Florida, as well as WA and many others. Comments like "not the best" dont get my motor running, but infractions do. I know that HSUS has a lot of "officers" that miss doing their jobs, and that others are total hounds. I think the best policy is go pick up your dog in person via referral. never go somewhere that you are not allowed in the home and goodgle the people and make sure you are actually going to their residence. I could list at least three kennels in my own state (of varying breeds) not on here. Buyer beware.


----------



## 2CuteHavanese

*Buyer Beware*

Any info on FL and WA puppy mills would be welcome! This is scary stuff to be sure not just for puppy buyers but for other breeders as well.


----------



## Esplendor havanese

*FL to avoid*

HI, 
I would be happy to answer any questions about specific Havanese sellers/breeders in FL and WA. I would prefer not to post, I hate flaming. I do know of one new breeder that moved there from the midwest that turns out a large quantity of dogs. Ive seen the kennel in person. In was there are a lof of very good Havnaese Breeders, and there arent any high volume ones at all. I would steer clear of the many Cavalier breeders here unless there was a long line of provable health history. Same for any other good breeder: they can prove what they have and insure their pups.


----------



## FancyNancy

I hope every single person on this list dies a painful torturous and terrifying death. Soon. If only it could be immediately.


----------

